# Suggestions for a 10 G planted tank



## jrmasterbreeder (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm really wanting to get serious in planted tanks.
I thought it would be a good idea to start with the 10 G.
I have 3 Black Tipped Tetras. (I dont remember the real name right now)
And one Ghost Catfish. The other two died for no reason.  
The params were just fine and nothing else was wrong.
I also wanna do a Java Moss wall.
So what all will I need?
I already have the light for the plants.
Isnt it like 3-6 w per gallon?


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Ghost cats are meant for bigger tanks and to be kept in groups of at least 5+

What do you use for lighting on your tank? I am going to be planting mine as well soon, this will be interesting to see


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

What type of light and what wattage do you have?


----------



## jrmasterbreeder (Feb 12, 2008)

Right now I only have 15 watts.
I'm planning on going out tomorrow and buying the "plant growing" ones.
I'm looking at about 30 watts...
Thats 3 Watts per gallon.
Thats plenty for a 10 G I would think.
The only plants I have successfully grown are hornwort and java moss... hahahahahaha.
I really want this to look nice.
I've only used 2 live plants before but never cared for them.
So obviously they died.
But now that I'm older and more responsible for my tanks,
I dont think keeping them alive will be a problem.
When do I need to start using fertilizers and CO2?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

my advise would be go bigger your so limited in a 10 gallon and so many plants are to tall for a 10 gallon try a 20 high or 29 you will be much happier in the long run. i did a live planted tank with just neons and otto cats and shrimp i really liked it but i didn't have time to keep up with it so i sold it to a friend but it was a 10 gallon and i think if i would have went bigger i may have kept it. look at some of takashi amanos tanks just do a google search u will get some good ideas of ways to design it. know the plants your getting and lighting requirements before you jump into it like i did stupidly. if your going to do it do it right is the best advise i can give u. plant keeping is a whole different level of the aqaurium hobby.


----------



## jrmasterbreeder (Feb 12, 2008)

I've been doing a crazy amount of research. My 10 G is my only option.
My 29 gallon is stocked with Cichlids. hahaha.
Thats for sure a no go.
I'll start slow with the 10 G and start working with it more as things establish.


----------



## jrmasterbreeder (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh, and the "Black Tipped Tetras," are actually Serpae (Blood) Tetras.
Mine are really pretty though. haha


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmmm...just goes to show you how much i am really clueless about...i have never heard of "blood" tetras..especially with serpaes being called blood tetras..
i wonder what shop dreamed up that name..


----------



## jrmasterbreeder (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm not sure either...
But they are called both.
In petsmart, they are called a Red Minor Tetra.. or something. haha


----------

